# Stupid ADGA questions



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I am filling out the ADGA paperwork and it asks about the type of ears on the Nigerian Dwarf. What would you classify them as?

Airplane
Erect

Also what is the appropriate placement for tattoo on an ADGA registered goatie? What if they have not been registered yet and I am wanting to duel register?

Thanks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Erect

The same as AGS I believe. You mean like which tattoo in what ear? Right ear: herd name, left ear: #

If you want to dual reg. with AGS, i'm guessing. You have to have a copy of the sire and dams ADGA papers I believe. I don't work to much with ADGA so I may be wrong.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

W/ AGS you make a copy of the ADGA paper and send it in. Be sure to include the # of kids in the birth, how many does & bucks.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The breed standard for Nigerians is erect and they will NOT except anything else so make sure you record erect on the papers.


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

Do you have your herd tattoo? Is it the same for both registries? ADGA is notorious for telling ND breeders that they "need to add" this or that number/letter to their AGS tattoo's, which then renders your AGS registration null and void. If you absolutely must add something, put your ADGA tattoo in the tail web and leave your AGS tattoo in the ear.


----------

